# Cupcakes



## Valouth (Aug 24, 2009)

*








**Ingedients*(Muffin)


125g softened butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
150g caster sugar
2 eggs
185g of self-raising flour
80 ml milk
1 tablespoon cocoa powder
2 teaspoon of milk


Preheat oven to 180°c. Line the muffin pans (8) with paper cases.
Beat butter, extract, sugar and eggs in a bowl (use an eletric mixer) Then sift in the flour and add the milk.
In a seperate bowl add the 2 tablespoon of milk to the cocoa powder and mix it all. When it's done add it to the previous dough. (don't mix it too much or it wouldn't be a marble)
Drop the dough into the various muffin pans. Bake for about 25 mins.


*Ingredients: (ganache)
*


100ml of crème fraîche
200g of dark chocolate chopped into pieces.


Bring cream to boil in a sauce pan and remove it from heat. Add the chocolate and stir until smooth.


----------



## shalinee (Aug 24, 2009)

that's such mouth-watering cupcakes. I love all the different decorations. Thanks for the recipe.

Cheers, 
shalinee


----------



## letscook (Aug 24, 2009)

What is caster sugar


----------



## shalinee (Aug 24, 2009)

castor sugar is between icing sugar and granulated sugar, if you know what I mean. It is fine but not powdery like icing sugar.


----------



## Valouth (Aug 24, 2009)

letscook said:


> What is caster sugar


 
_"Caster sugar is the name of a very fine sugar in Britain, so named because the grains are small enough to fit though a sugar "caster" or sprinkler. It is sold as "superfine" sugar in the United States."_ (Definition from Ochef) 

Here you have a picture


----------



## Scotch (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe it's what C&H sells in the U.S. as "Baker's Sugar," which I used for a while. It comes in a box that resembles a ½-gallon milk carton. It's a bit more expensive than C&H's regular sugar, and a whole lot more expensive than store brands. It's supposed to dissolve better, but I have never had any problems with regular sugar in any of the baking I do. Also, I've found that once opened it tends to clump much more than regular sugar. I decided it wasn't worth the extra cost and went back to regular.


----------



## Cake Decorating (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like a winner to me. My kids will love them!


----------



## Valouth (Sep 6, 2009)

Scotch said:


> I believe it's what C&H sells in the U.S. as "Baker's Sugar," which I used for a while. It comes in a box that resembles a ½-gallon milk carton. It's a bit more expensive than C&H's regular sugar, and a whole lot more expensive than store brands. It's supposed to dissolve better, but I have never had any problems with regular sugar in any of the baking I do. Also, I've found that once opened it tends to clump much more than regular sugar. I decided it wasn't worth the extra cost and went back to regular.



It is also possible to use brown sugar or white sugar. My mom uses brown sugar and the result is just the same


----------



## babetoo (Sep 6, 2009)

Valouth said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 need the ingredients in ounces or cups, then i could tell what was what.


----------



## Valouth (Sep 8, 2009)

Valouth said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go


----------



## babetoo (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks you so much, they sound good to me. had to do another conversion to cups and ounces this am. did it on google. is there anything that google doesn't know. lol


----------

